# Our Instructor is cruel and we love her!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

:loveshower: She makes us work, my little granddaughter & I. Without hands, without stirrups, all gaits.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Adorable


----------



## Whimsy12 (Jun 9, 2015)

> *all gaits*


My, my, my, she is cruel! No hands, no stirrups at a _gallop_. :wink:

Those are excellent exercises for improving balance and feel. Your daughter looks to be having fun. You, in the third picture, look like you are saying, "Why you taking my picture?"

My father always told me to smile when I was riding so he could take pictures of me. I was all like, "I'm too busy to smile!" I was never was a picture-prefect person. xD


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Such a cute picture of the kid and that horse looks like a saint!!

Very nice from you as well 

Definitely an excellent instructor!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Whimsy12 said:


> My, my, my, she is cruel! No hands, no stirrups at a _gallop_. :wink:
> 
> Those are excellent exercises for improving balance and feel. *Your daughter* looks to be having fun. You, in the third picture, look like you are saying, "Why you taking my picture?"
> 
> My father always told me to smile when I was riding so he could take pictures of me. I was all like, "I'm too busy to smile!" I was never was a picture-prefect person. xD


My granddaughter actually;-)


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

She and that horse are a great looking pair. I love teaching kids that age, particularly when they are brand new beginners and you can see them getting hooked lesson by lesson. I also wish I had their a) flexibility and b) fearlessness in my own riding


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The horse she is riding is the sire of the horse I am riding, neat huh?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Little girls of about 5 seem to have an innate sense about how to ride. They haven't absorbed ideas from tv. One little gal, on the second lesson was riding around the paddock on her own getting a feel of "if I do this, what does the horse do". She didn't need me, she was figuring it out herself. By "lesson" 3 she was posting, again without me explaining a thing. It helped that my arab was an absolute jewel when it came to kids.


----------



## Whimsy12 (Jun 9, 2015)

waresbear said:


> My granddaughter actually;-)


 Whoops! Sorry, but you look so young!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Whimsy12 said:


> Whoops! Sorry, but you look so young!


Thanks Whimsy, your check is in the mail.....


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol I was going to say the same but didn't want to be rude, some people are touchy.

...do I get a check too? lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Of course, I mailed them all out yesterday in fact:biggrin:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I am very impressed that the pinto is a stud (was?). Very good promotional pic!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Scotty was a breeding stallion until he was 12 or 13. He's a kid and husband horse now, pretty much bombproof, doesn't even care if squirrels run underneath him, if kids are around, he doesn't flinch.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I have an equally cruel instructor for my daughter  We also love her very much and my daughter works very hard to please her!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Our highschool had a math teacher that ruled the class like a drill sargent. He made every one try harder and took no nonsense from the slackers and smart alecs. Funny thing was everyone started seeing their marks come up and by grad their math marks were all honors. He had a long history of that and was the only teacher the entire class took out for grad dinner.


----------

